# Buying a GPU in hyderabad



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone here know where I can (reliably) buy a GPU in hyderabad/secunderabad. I've just moved here from Chennai and am looking for some 'Ritchie Street' style place here to buy a MSi 6790..

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## azzu (Nov 15, 2011)

Chenoy Trade centre (CTC)..at praradise secundrabad..
similar to your ritchie street..
a big comercial complex full of computer stores..
get ready to face Noobish shopkeepers,,
although i doubt u cud find that specific GPU if u do it will surely b exorbitantly priced..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 15, 2011)

Exorbitantly priced? Sorry if I'm being a complete idiot here, but I though the 6790 series was a budget series. I've seen websites price the card at 150$ which loosely translates to about 8000 - 9000 Rs. 

Or have I been living in a seriously deep hole in the ground for the last two years?


----------



## smltngs (Nov 15, 2011)

I experienced  the ignorance of ctc shopkeepers when I brought my system. Most of them dont know anything about high end parts especially graphic cards. I too would like to know any shops in ctc with decent prices for gpus.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 26, 2011)

OT: Are shops open at ctc on sunday (atleast a few).Anyone know good computer shops at dilshuknagar.


----------

